# Djamila Rowe schreibt ein Buch



## dreaven3 (5 Jan. 2010)

Welchen Titel könnte es tragen.

http://www.facebook.com/djamila.rowe

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djamila_Rowe


----------



## Punisher (5 Jan. 2010)

DIE kann schreiben??


----------



## figo7 (7 Jan. 2010)

lolll...


----------



## Katzun (23 Jan. 2010)

bestimmt so eins wie naddel, die hinterher erst erfährt was drin steht, ist aber von ihr höchstpersönlich geschrieben


----------



## tommie3 (27 Jan. 2010)

Hohl und Spass dabei!
Na ja wird schon nen hochtrabenden Titel geben.
"Mein Leben im Jet Set" oder "Ich b.... für schöne Schuhe"
Welcher Verleger ist so blöde und glaubt das kauft einer?


----------



## dreaven3 (28 Jan. 2010)

Ich werde mir eins kaufen und es signieren lassen.


----------



## 307898X2 (7 Okt. 2017)

Katzun schrieb:


> bestimmt so eins wie naddel, die hinterher erst erfährt was drin steht, ist aber von ihr höchstpersönlich geschrieben



im Suff:thx:


----------

